# Two choices.. should I choose rational or go with the feeling?



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

At the moment, I'm employed on a job that I don't really enjoy, but it pays damn good. I'm looking forward to starting to study in order to become psychiatric nurse and move to some bigger city. 

I'm now in a situation where I'm facing a choice - I could start school if I would want to, or could continue working here in this little town for a year and then start studying this area of expertise that interests me. It's a bit of battle between rational (work, get money, then start to study) and emotional (wanderlust for wanting to see the world, meet possible new friends and lovers.) The fact is, I could come-by with the student aid our state gives, but could do far more better economically if I would stick here about a year. On the other hand, I could finish school earlier if I would start it at this year.. my job is also a kind of job that wouldn't work out part-time. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaspa said:


> At the moment, I'm employed on a job that I don't really enjoy, but it pays damn good. I'm looking forward to starting to study in order to become psychiatric nurse and move to some bigger city.
> 
> I'm now in a situation where I'm facing a choice - I could start school if I would want to, or could continue working here in this little town for a year and then start studying this area of expertise that interests me. It's a bit of battle between rational (work, get money, then start to study) and emotional (wanderlust for wanting to see the world, meet possible new friends and lovers.) The fact is, I could come-by with the student aid our state gives, but could do far more better economically if I would stick here about a year. On the other hand, I could finish school earlier if I would start it at this year.. my job is also a kind of job that wouldn't work out part-time.
> 
> Any thoughts?


When you said wanderlust, I had a hunch you might be an INFP because the advice I was going to give would be contingent upon it. I checked and it turns out you are!

Anyone else, I'd tell them to be disciplined and stick it out a year... but INFP's wont be happy living their life within boundaries. Often the worst choice is the correct choice for the INFP's well-being. If your life isn't on a journey and stagnates, you wont be happy. It's not so much you can't settle-down somewhere to some degree, but if you do ever settle-down, the way in which you do it must allow for continued exploration and progression... whatever that means to you. (I don't get it at all, but I just understand it to be some fundemental component of an INFP's mind.)

Since you're presumably under the age of 35, I'd say go for the change now, unless you think it really is that better to wait a year. In general, I think it's better for INFP's to follow their instincts for growth and change... they'll just feel cooped-up and depressed if they don't, and in the worst of cases they'll erupt and enact the change anyway.


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Razare said:


> When you said wanderlust, I had a hunch you might be an INFP because the advice I was going to give would be contingent upon it. I checked and it turns out you are!
> 
> Anyone else, I'd tell them to be disciplined and stick it out a year... but INFP's wont be happy living their life within boundaries. Often the worst choice is the correct choice for the INFP's well-being. If your life isn't on a journey and stagnates, you wont be happy. It's not so much you can't settle-down somewhere to some degree, but if you do ever settle-down, the way in which you do it must allow for continued exploration and progression... whatever that means to you. (I don't get it at all, but I just understand it to be some fundemental component of an INFP's mind.)
> 
> Since you're presumably under the age of 35, I'd say go for the change now, unless you think it really is that better to wait a year. In general, I think it's better for INFP's to follow their instincts for growth and change... they'll just feel cooped-up and depressed if they don't, and in the worst of cases they'll erupt and enact the change anyway.


Thanks for your input!

I believe if I start school, I will still continue thinking how better off I would have been if I would have continue my job. I could find myself doing my job for a year, painstankingly, but yes I could survive that as I've survived year of ultra-boring job before. On the other scenario I could find myself sighing that "oh why, why I didn't go to seek my dreams and settled for mediocrity" funny that I can't find peace of mind in either scenario. I don't know, I've gone with the feeling so many times and it grants me more bad results than good ones.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

Kaspa said:


> funny that I can't find peace of mind in either scenario. I don't know, I've gone with the feeling so many times and it grants me more bad results than good ones.


I'm sure it does, but the easy fix for that is don't look back. Commit to the choice and put your effort toward it once you've decided to do it... reflection is often a nasty habit our mind inflicts upon us. Better to just decide A or B, and once decided, go with that as if it were the 100% correct answer... even if it isn't, it no longer matters since the decision was made.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

The J in me is screaming STICK WITH THE JOB FOR NOW! However, if I were in your shoes, and I had to wait another extra year before becoming a teacher, then I'd find a part time job, then quite my current job, then start school to get the LEARNIN' ON THE WAY! So, I support the quitting haha.


----------



## TheGirlWithTheCurls (Feb 2, 2012)

You just have to think, does the money make up for the suckiness of the job? 
Personally, I would go with the feeling option, but that's just me. This all depends on which one is more *important *to you - go for the option that you think will make you the happiest in the long run.


----------



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

TheGirlWithTheCurls said:


> You just have to think, does the money make up for the suckiness of the job?
> Personally, I would go with the feeling option, but that's just me. This all depends on which one is more *important *to you - go for the option that you think will make you the happiest in the long run.


I kept staring at your picture because it looked as if someone was swimming, and the rock--from above water--looked like a velociraptor haha.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I am an ISTJ, so I would likely keep the job, in a year I would feel responsible for the duties involved, and likely stay for many years dutifully preforming my job with little thanks.

For you I say follow your heart, at the end of the day you need to decide _what you can accept._ Can you accept a year of sacrifice to improve finacial future, or x number of years wondering if it could have been better now, "only if" you done it differently?


----------



## Kaspa (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for all responses. My scales are getting towards direction of work, but I'm still bit ambivalent between the choices. Well, I need to make up my mind until next week's friday.. If then I am still unsure about my choices as I am now, I will go for the safest route. 

*stone100674 , *you just made me smile. My work partner is also ISTJ, same kind of rational and organized approach for things.


----------



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

Am I that obvious an ISTJ? lol ya I guess I am  If nothing else, I am glad I could help you smile.


----------



## FromTheWorldUp (Aug 30, 2010)

Kaspa said:


> At the moment, I'm employed on a job that I don't really enjoy, but it pays damn good. I'm looking forward to starting to study in order to become psychiatric nurse and move to some bigger city.
> 
> I'm now in a situation where I'm facing a choice - I could start school if I would want to, or could continue working here in this little town for a year and then start studying this area of expertise that interests me. It's a bit of battle between rational (work, get money, then start to study) and emotional (wanderlust for wanting to see the world, meet possible new friends and lovers.) The fact is, I could come-by with the student aid our state gives, but could do far more better economically if I would stick here about a year. On the other hand, I could finish school earlier if I would start it at this year.. my job is also a kind of job that wouldn't work out part-time.
> 
> Any thoughts?



In my experience the longer you wait to do something the less likely you'll ever do it. We get ourselves stuck and consumed in the moment and keep saying tomorrow. I say if it's what you really want to do don't wait. Figure out how and go for it as soon as you can. Besides what's more valuable than our time in life. It's not like you're taking a step back anyways. You're going to better yourself and potentialy get a job your not only more satisfied with but can make a good living with too. I say don't wait. Tomorrow is always tomorrow at some point you have to say today.


----------

